# [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen



## BMP (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe da eine Idee, an der ich im Winter mal bei gehen wollte.
Eventuell hat ja einer von euch schon Erfahrungen damit gesammelt.

Im Baumarkt gibt es für 10 Euro ein Dreierset Funksteckdosen.

Schaut man sich mal die Fernbedienung an, ist dort ein kleiner Mikroschalter für jede Steckdose drauf. Wenn man nun die Ausgänge der Bissanzeiger mit diesem Kontakt verbindet, müsste es ein Funksignal zur Steckdose geben.

In der Steckdose sitzt ein Funk-Empfänger, den man umbauen könnte, damit er mit Batterien und Piezo-Summer arbeitet.

Ich stelle mir das so vor, das ich im Endausbau eine ca. 3 x 5 x 2 cm große Box mit drei Kabeln habe. Die Kabel werden dann auf die einzelnen Bissanzeiger gesteckt. 

Im Zelt habe ich dann den ca. 5 x 5 x 3 cm großen Empfänger (aus der Steckdose) der über den Piezolautsprecher einen Lauten Ton abgibt, wenn der Karpfen dran ist.

Wer hat Anregungen oder Erfahrungen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*

Keine Ahnung, da ich technisch/handwerklich ein Volldepp bin - hört sich aber zuerstmal spannend und plausibel an...

Mal sehen, wird sicher irgendwo ein Elektriker unterwegs sein hier im Board ;-)))


----------



## Seele (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*

Schau mal das Attx System an, das ist z.B. sowas was du meinst.


----------



## BMP (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*

Nur das man dafür dann nicht 229 ,- Euro sondern nur 29,90 Euro brauchst #h


----------



## Dok (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*

Im Prinzip willst Du eine Sounderbox bauen?!

Vom Grundsatz her müsste das zu machen sein. 

Nur halt ein paar Dinge beachten:

1.) Du musst auf jeden Fall prüfen, dass aus dem Ausgang der Bissanzeiger keine Spannung ausgegeben, sondern nur ein Kontakt geschlossen wird. Sonst raucht Dir das ganze ab.

2.) Wird die Schaltung in den Dosen nicht gerade auf »Energie sparen« ausgelegt sein. Könnte sein das Du eine ordentliche Batterie (mit hoher Kapazität) benötigst. Das kommt aber vor allem auf die Schaltung in der »Dose« an. Was aufwändiges wird das nicht sein. Bei Dingern ohne Dimmer, ist da nicht viel mehr als eine Gleichrichtung, evtl. ein Stabi, Funkempfänge und ein Relais drin. 

3.) Evtl. die Antenne »überarbeiten«... ;-)

Du kannst aber auch mal bei Poillin schauen ob die nicht Bastelbausätze haben, mitdenen Du das Lösen kannst.


----------



## Seele (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*

Das ist schon klar, nur funktioniert das Ganze ganz sicher, du hast keine Arbeit und es sieht nach was aus  
Das die das nicht zum Selbstkostenpreis verkaufen ist klar  
Mir wäre die Ganze Sache zu unsicher, müsste man viel viel Testen und dann lohnt es wegen einem Set wieder nicht.


----------



## Chiforce (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*

Ich hab soetwas gebaut mit einer Funkklingel (Set ein Sender, ein Empfänger) allerdings am Sendeteil (normalerweise ein Knopf vorhanden für "Besucher") ist ein Microcontroller vorgeschaltet, der eine "Filterung" vornimmt (3 Pieper vom Bissanzeiger lösen ein Funkereignis aus) und wenn jeweis einer der 3 Bissanzeiger loslegt wird ausserdem noch eine Fab-Led für eine Minute angeschaltet.
Also quasi einen Funkkanal für Alarm bei Auslösung, aber dann am Ort des Geschehens eine Farbmeldung zu Erkennung welcher BA es war (da ich nie ausserhalb Sichtweite campiere)
Ich werd gleich noch ein Foto nachlegen :-D


----------



## Chiforce (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*

Hier noch die Bilder:


----------



## Chiforce (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*

Hier noch der Schaltplan/das Layout:


----------



## BMP (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*

:m

Ich glaube ich verabschiede mich von meinem Steckdosenset #h


----------



## Endmin (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Hier noch die Bilder:



RESPEKT! Geiles Teil.
 Was hat dich das ganze Material grob gekostet?

gruß Tim


----------



## xmxrrxr (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Hier noch der Schaltplan/das Layout:



Hui, RESPEKT #h

Auf was hast das geroutet ? Falls es Eagle ist würd ich mich über eine PN freuen


----------



## Chiforce (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*



Endmin schrieb:


> RESPEKT! Geiles Teil.
> Was hat dich das ganze Material grob gekostet?
> 
> gruß Tim



Hi, hmm, ja das Funkset war von LIDL und hatte glaube ich 10€ oder so gekostet, der restliche Kram war schon im Bastellager vorhanden, aber ich würds mal auf weitere 10€ - max. 15€ schätzen, mit allen Kabeln, Steckern usw...


----------



## Chiforce (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*



mirror schrieb:


> Hui, RESPEKT #h
> 
> Auf was hast das geroutet ? Falls es Eagle ist würd ich mich über eine PN freuen




Ja, Eagle 

gib mir 30 min. und ich bau mal ein Archiv zusammen und veröffentliche hier den Link (da es mein geistiges Eigentum ist, das ich frei zur Verfügung stelle, darf man das ja verlinken :-D )


----------



## Chiforce (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*

Hier nun die Projektdateien:

http://www.xtremkraft.net/anglerboard/funkba/Projekt_Funkbissanzeiger.rar

"Lizenz: Creative Commons Namensnennung - Keine kommerzielle Nutzung - CC BY-NC 3.0"
(also darf Jeder frei verwenden)


Viel Spaß 

(An Admins, der Linkinhalt ist mein geistiges Eigentum und liegt auf meinem Webserver und es werden keine Rechte von Dritten verletzt  )


----------



## BMP (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*

Vielen dank !!!!


----------



## Chiforce (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*



BMP schrieb:


> Vielen dank !!!!



Gerne, hoffe das bringt Nachbauer etwas voran :m


----------



## BMP (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*

Blöde Frage aber kann ich den Attiny 2313 so auflöten oder muss der erst geflasht werden ?

Edit: Selbst gefunden, dafür ist wohl das Verzeichniss BASCOM da.


----------



## Chiforce (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*



BMP schrieb:


> Blöde Frage aber kann ich den Attiny 2313 so auflöten oder muss der erst geflasht werden ?
> 
> Edit: Selbst gefunden, dafür ist wohl das Verzeichniss BASCOM da.



Hallo,
komplett bestücken, zum flashen ist der "prog" Stecker vorgesehen 

MfG

P.S.: im Link von dir ist der PDIP du benötigst aber den im SMD-Gehäuse für mein Layout, nicht übersehen  (oder in pdip auf streifenraster :-D)


----------



## ulf (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*

Hallo

Könnte man für sowas nicht auch ein Babyphone nehmen ?
Die gibts ja auch schon ab 20 Euro und ob die Baby-Gebrabbel oder Bißanzeiger-Gequitsche übertragen ....

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Moerser83 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Könnte man für sowas nicht auch ein Babyphone nehmen ?
> Die gibts ja auch schon ab 20 Euro und ob die Baby-Gebrabbel oder Bißanzeiger-Gequitsche übertragen ....
> ...


 
Dann kannste denke ich auch billige Funkgeräte verwenden...
Bekommt man ja auch schon überall nachgeschmissen.


----------



## Moerser83 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*

@Chiforce

Respekt für dein Eigenbau:m
Es gibt sachen die gibts nichts...|rolleyes


----------



## Chiforce (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> @Chiforce
> 
> Respekt für dein Eigenbau:m
> Es gibt sachen die gibts nichts...|rolleyes



Danke |rolleyes


----------



## ulf (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Dann kannste denke ich auch billige Funkgeräte verwenden...
> Bekommt man ja auch schon überall nachgeschmissen.



Die müßten dann dauernd im Sendebetrieb sein und hätten vermutlich eine dementsprechend kurze Batterie-Lebensdauer. Die Babyphone sind doch eher für diesen Betrieb ausgelegt.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Schxxnwxld (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*

Danke,

für die Bauanleitung.
Den NC-Code habe ich etwas verkürzt, hier ist er:
-----------------------------------------------
%1
N10 G90 G17 G40
N15 (Werkzeug Nr.: 1)
N20 (Werkzeugdurchmesser: 2.40 mm)
N25 T1 S20000 F300
N30 M03
N35 G00 Z10.0
N40 G00 X29.20 Y8.0
N45 G00 Z1.0
N50 G01 Z-3.0 F150
N55 G03 X30.80 Y8.0 I0.80 J0.0 F300
N60 G03 X29.20 Y8.0 I-0.80 J0.0
N65 G01 X29.20 Y8.0
N70 G00 Z10.0
N75 G00 X45.20 Y8.0
N80 G00 Z1.0
N85 G01 Z-3.0 F150
N90 G03 X46.80 Y8.0 I0.80 J0.0 F300
N95 G03 X45.20 Y8.0 I-0.80 J0.0
N100 G01 X45.20 Y8.0
N105 G00 Z10.0
N110 G00 X61.20 Y8.0
N115 G00 Z1.0
N120 G01 Z-3.0 F150
N125 G03 X62.80 Y8.0 I0.80 J0.0 F300
N130 G03 X61.20 Y8.0 I-0.80 J0.0
N135 G01 X61.20 Y8.0
N140 G00 Z10.0
N145 G00 X61.70 Y55.0
N150 G00 Z1.0
N155 G01 Z-3.0 F150
N160 G03 X62.30 Y55.0 I0.30 J0.0 F300
N165 G03 X61.70 Y55.0 I-0.30 J0.0
N170 G01 X61.70 Y55.0
N175 G00 Z10.0
N180 G00 X45.70 Y55.0
N185 G00 Z1.0
N190 G01 Z-3.0 F150
N195 G03 X46.30 Y55.0 I0.30 J0.0 F300
N200 G03 X45.70 Y55.0 I-0.30 J0.0
N205 G01 X45.70 Y55.0
N210 G00 Z10.0
N215 G00 X29.70 Y55.0
N220 G00 Z1.0
N225 G01 Z-3.0 F150
N230 G03 X30.30 Y55.0 I0.30 J0.0 F300
N235 G03 X29.70 Y55.0 I-0.30 J0.0
N240 G01 X29.70 Y55.0
N245 G00 Z10.0
N250 G00 X21.0 Y77.80
N255 G00 Z1.0
N260 G01 Z-3.0 F150
N265 G01 X17.0 Y77.80 F300
N270 G03 X15.20 Y76.0 I0.0 J-1.80
N275 G01 X15.20 Y69.0
N280 G03 X17.0 Y67.20 I1.80 J0.0
N285 G01 X21.0 Y67.20
N290 G03 X22.80 Y69.0 I0.0 J1.80
N295 G01 X22.80 Y76.0
N300 G03 X21.0 Y77.80 I-1.80 J0.0
N305 G01 X21.0 Y77.80
N310 G00 Z10.0
N315 G00 X57.95 Y98.0
N320 G00 Z1.0
N325 G01 Z-3.0 F150
N330 G03 X62.05 Y98.0 I2.05 J0.0 F300
N335 G03 X57.95 Y98.0 I-2.05 J0.0
N340 G01 X57.95 Y98.0
N345 G00 Z10.0
N350 G00 Z30.0
N355 G00 X0.0 Y0.0
N360 M05
N365 M30
----------------------------

Den Nullpunkt habe ich auf die untere Ecke gelegt.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*

Der NC-Code, wenn die Aussen-Kontur gefräst werden soll:
----------------------------------------
%1
(Aussenkontur)
N10 G90 G17 G40
N15 (Werkzeug Nr.: 1)
N20 (Werkzeugdurchmesser: 2.40 mm)
N25 T1 S20000 F300
N30 M03
N35 G00 Z10.0
N40 G00 X0.0 Y124.20
N45 G00 Z1.0
N50 G01 Z-3.0 F150
N55 G01 X70.0 Y124.20 F300
N60 G02 X71.20 Y123.0 I0.0 J-1.20
N65 G01 X71.20 Y0.0
N70 G02 X70.0 Y-1.20 I-1.20 J0.0
N75 G01 X0.0 Y-1.20
N80 G02 X-1.20 Y0.0 I0.0 J1.20
N85 G01 X-1.20 Y123.0
N90 G02 X0.0 Y124.20 I1.20 J0.0
N95 G01 X0.0 Y124.20
N100 G00 Z10.0
(Programmausstieg)
N105 G00 Z30.0
N110 G00 X0.0 Y0.0
N115 M05
N120 M30
-------------------

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## kati48268 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*

Ägypten?
Rembrandt?

Ihr habt meinen vollen Respekt, auch wenn ich kein Wort verstehe!


----------



## John Carp(enter) (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ihr habt meinen vollen Respekt, auch wenn ich kein Wort verstehe!




Wollt ich auch gerade schreiben.....

Völlige Leere in meinem Hirn, wenn ich das lese


----------



## BMP (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*

Bei mir zum Glück nicht #h

Ich werde mich diesen Winter definitiv mal dran setzten und mein Glück damit versuchen.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*

Hallo,

den NC-Code muss nur die Maschine verstehen, mit der der Deckel gefräst werden soll.
Selbst muss man den nicht verstehen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Chiforce (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*

Den NC-Code habe ich auch nur eingefügt, damit auch das Gehäuse auf den Fotos nachvollziehbar ist, ich würde jedem "Nachfräser" empfehlen das Gehäuse den aktuellen Gegebenheiten anzupassen, also wenn z.B. als Sender etwas Anderes verwendet wird.
Und man sollte den Maschinencode selber erstellen, dann weiß man auch was passiert und nicht einfach fremden Code laden und drauflosfräsen :-D


----------



## Schxxnwxld (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Den NC-Code habe ich auch nur eingefügt, damit auch das Gehäuse auf den Fotos nachvollziehbar ist, ich würde jedem "Nachfräser" empfehlen das Gehäuse den aktuellen Gegebenheiten anzupassen, also wenn z.B. als Sender etwas Anderes verwendet wird.
> Und man sollte den Maschinencode selber erstellen, dann weiß man auch was passiert und nicht einfach fremden Code laden und drauflosfräsen :-D



Hallo,

es sind wenige die die Möglichkeit haben eine CNC-Maschine zu benutzen.

So ein einfaches Teil kann man auch mit "normalem" Werkzeug herstellen.

Wer aber die Möglichkeit hat mit NC zu fräsen und den Deckel gleich macht und einen Fräser mit gleichem Durchmesser  verwendet, kann sich die Arbeit sparen einen eigenen NC-Code zu  erstellen.
Für mich war es eine Arbeit von weniger als einer Minute.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Chiforce (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Wer aber die Möglichkeit hat mit NC zu fräsen und den Deckel gleich macht und einen Fräser mit gleichem Durchmesser  verwendet, kann sich die Arbeit sparen einen eigenen NC-Code zu  erstellen.



Das Stimmt. :m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Idee] Funk-Bissanzeiger aus Steckdosen*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Dann kannste denke ich auch billige Funkgeräte verwenden...
> Bekommt man ja auch schon überall nachgeschmissen.


Geht auch...
Habe ich vor ein paar Jahren mal gemacht.

http://www.raubfischspezialist.de/funk_biss.htm


----------

